# ......



## Claymore (15 Oct 2016)

........


----------



## MrTeroo (15 Oct 2016)

They are really nice. Do you have a website that you sell them on?


----------



## Claymore (15 Oct 2016)

........


----------



## MrTeroo (15 Oct 2016)

Yes I can see they would be in high demand. I like your border collie one.


----------



## Claymore (15 Oct 2016)

......


----------



## MrTeroo (15 Oct 2016)

Yes it is the brown one I like. Perfect colours


----------



## beganasatree (16 Oct 2016)

Hi Brian,
I bet that you never thought that you would be so busy????You will have to send a thank you card to that conman from across the bay.

Peter.


----------



## linkshouse (16 Oct 2016)

I forgot to check your Flickr album, I like the brown one best too. I must say though that in both cases I think you have caught the border collie posture bang on.

My but you are a busy man!

How bug is the hare?

Regards

Phill


----------



## bodgerbaz (16 Oct 2016)

Brilliant as ever =D>. You must live in that workshop judging by the number of pieces you produce. Or do you have some of Santa's little helpers? :ho2 

You should make a sign and put in your window "HELP - I'm being held captive in my workshop."

Barry


----------



## Claymore (16 Oct 2016)

.......


----------



## Claymore (16 Oct 2016)

.......


----------



## Claymore (16 Oct 2016)

.......


----------



## bodgerbaz (17 Oct 2016)

Sounds an ideal location. You have a wonderful attitude towards your limitations and it certainly wouldn't hurt to have a break after 4 hours. Good luck.

Barry


----------



## ChrisR (17 Oct 2016)

Brian.

Love the Hares.

I know what you mean by Christmas orders, I drop heavy hints, about how long making an item takes, but will still get requests a few days before Christmas. So I tend to make as much as I can of items I think will be in demand. If the items are not sold I can take them to the (Merlin Multiple Sclerosis Centre) after Christmas, as that’s where the money goes for any sold items.

Like yourself I can only manage about four hours of a morning before the MS fatigue cuts in. I know from experience not to try and fight it, to do so would only mean at least two days completely out of action. :roll: 

All the best.

Chris.


----------



## donwatson (18 Oct 2016)

Really glad to see you so busy Brian. I love the hares, I would try the same but it would always be a cheap imitation of your work and I don't think I could make anything tat nice especially as it is something I do on a very infrequent basis.
I love your work and you really are an inspiration to us all.

take care
Don W


----------



## bigbob1 (18 Oct 2016)

Long may you keep busy Brian as I enjoy seeing your work on here. Have not had time to get on the scroll saw as still getting orders for pens and today was at the local men shed for the first time fine bunch of fellows and the banter was good. I think that's what I miss being retired is the general banter at work not necessary about work but with folk in general.


----------

